# East End Pub Quiz! Monday 26 Oct at E1 0LA!



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, it's _that _time again! 5t3IIa's One People Pub Quiz! NEXT Monday! 

It's on the last Monday of every month and last time *URBANS TEAM PEN15 * (Miss-Shelf and Nanker Phelge) won beating out Urbans Team With No Braynes (Pootle, Boycey and Fogbat the Traitor) by *.5 points!!!!1!* 

Marty couldn't make it and Ken made an _effort_ but was distracted.







++All welcome! Prizes from the bar! Only a knicker each!++

8 - 10ish

This month: general knowledge, intros, music and another smashing picture round!!

FIND THE GEORGE AT:
373 COMMERCIAL RD
LONDON
E1 0LA

TUBES:
SHADWELL (one stop from bank DLR)
WHITECHAPEL (Circle/District/Hammersmith & City)

BUSES:
15/N15 24hrs, Paddington, Traf Sq, Cannon St, Plaistow, Romford
115 East Ham, Canning Town, Limehouse, Aldgate
50/N50 24hrs, Traf Sq, Bank, Canary Wharf, Beckton
135 from Old Street to Canary Wharf via Liverpool Street

Google map: http://tinyurl.com/njbe8f

One People Pub Quiz Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=74265654067#

The George Tavern Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=74265654067#/group.php?gid=5455140814&ref=ts

The George Tavern MySpace: http://www.myspace.com/thegeorgetavern


----------



## scifisam (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm going to see if I can find someone else to babysit so that I can actually come along this time. 

Send it out to your facebook group contacts and there's be dozens of teams.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 20, 2009)

i'm up for this, had a wicked time at the last one... and they haz my favourite cider on tap 

who wants to be on my team?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2009)

I may be up for this.  I like pub quizes.  

What time does it start?  Does anyone want a curry before hand - I'm thinking of going here:

http://www.needoogrill.co.uk/


----------



## Boycey (Oct 20, 2009)

Ms T said:


> http://www.needoogrill.co.uk/



that page is fucking scary 

(nice looking foods though)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 20, 2009)

Marty - call to arms?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2009)

Boycey said:


> that page is fucking scary
> 
> (nice looking foods though)



The music is a bit


----------



## Boycey (Oct 20, 2009)

Ms T said:


> The music is a bit



i've got the sound up right now as i'm listening back to an electro mix i've just recorded- when that kicked it took me a few seconds to realise wtf was going on 

don't know if i can make it there- i are poor stoodent and needs all the money i've got for cider


----------



## pootle (Oct 20, 2009)

Boycey said:


> who wants to be on my team?



Me! Team No Braynes will rise again.  Harder. Faster. Stronger. Better


----------



## Boycey (Oct 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> Me! Team No Braynes will rise again.  Harder. Faster. Stronger. Better



*hi5*


----------



## fogbat (Oct 20, 2009)

I could probably do some quizzing.

Might demand a retraction from Stella, mind. Traitor, indeed!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Marty - call to arms?



I hear the call of the Phelge


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice one regulars, plus scifisam and MsT


----------



## fogbat (Oct 20, 2009)

Ken may be excited to hear that Tyler Perry released another film recently.

_Get that man a hat!_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

He's got a hat


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

Not working on the 27th so....


----------



## Boycey (Oct 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Not working on the 27th so....



we lost by a less than one point last time, you could be the secret weapon the team with no braynes needs


----------



## pootle (Oct 20, 2009)

Or someone with a bit more reliable knowledge about Madonna and Chas and Dave then they claim to have 

I could be up for curry too btw.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

Boycey said:


> we lost by a less than one point last time, you could be the secret weapon the team with no braynes needs



Really? 


I might be good for one point at least...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Just to prove I am not a single issue nutjob I am bumping this!

Ruti: the 253 and 254 go to Whitechapel, yah, then it's a stroll down to Commercial Road and along  east a bit


----------



## Sadken (Oct 21, 2009)

Or come out of Limehouse, walk down Commercial Road towards Shoreditch and it's over the other side of the road after about 3 mins walk.

I might well be there but might well be too knackered.  You know the score.  I would just like to say though, that anyone who is not me and doesn't go is a fucking piece of *shit*.  There.  Now, I've said my piece.  Thankyou.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Rut is coming from Hackney, I think. Prob around where you saw her 10foot face 

Did you notice pic? ^^


----------



## Sadken (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I think I saw Rut herself as well, but we were like ships that pass beside a canal during the day time.  Or people, actually...probably works better.

Yeah, I saw the pic and it is bothering me that I know the woman's face but can't place it...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Oct 21, 2009)

Also, is the man Tyler Perry?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Also, is the man Tyler Perry?



Yes he is!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2009)

i'm off next week, between gigs


----------



## fogbat (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome  
I think it might be.

e2a: Er, bit late, there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Bizzump!

I wonder if we'll get any new bugs in again this month? 

I just remembered I should have put a poster up in the pub but I forgot


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll be along.  Any chance we can get some Faith No More in the music round?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> I'll be along.  Any chance we can get some Faith No More in the music round?



You fishing for clues?!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 23, 2009)

Boycey said:


> i'm up for this, had a wicked time at the last one... and they haz my favourite cider on tap
> 
> who wants to be on my team?



Boycey, Ill be on your team.  My specialist subjects include, the music of Neil Diamond, PL/SQL, The Back to the Future Trilogy and the works of Douglas Coupland.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You fishing for clues?!



I know there is no point in doing that with you.  You are incorruptable.  I know there is literally nothing I could do to get a clue from you.

That said, Faith No More will be in the music round right?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Double-switchback flip reverse psychology doesn't work on me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just to prove I am not a single issue nutjob I am bumping this!
> 
> Ruti: the 253 and 254 go to Whitechapel, yah, then it's a stroll down to Commercial Road and along  east a bit



It's 15-20 mins on the bike door to door from my place Stella!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

any bronksi beat questions ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Rut is coming from Hackney, I think. Prob around where you saw her 10foot face
> 
> Did you notice pic? ^^





Sadken said:


> *Yeah, I think I saw Rut herself as well, *but we were like ships that pass beside a canal during the day time.  Or people, actually...probably works better.
> 
> Yeah, I saw the pic and it is bothering me that I know the woman's face but can't place it...



 

You saw me and hid, admit it!!!!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> any bronksi beat questions ?



i reckon its got to be worth enterting a team where you just answer either bronski beat or faith no more as the answer to all the questions.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Double-switchback flip reverse psychology doesn't work on me



of course it doesnt you are far too clever for that.

so then.  any faith no more questions?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 23, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> i reckon its got to be worth enterting a team where you just answer either bronski beat or faith no more as the answer to all the questions.



I can't be sure, but I think SadKen might have scored better last time, if he'd adopted that tactic


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> i reckon its got to be worth enterting a team where you just answer either bronski beat or faith no more as the answer to all the questions.



we should have 2 teams, have a side project team, like what duran duran did, the power station, I think they were called 


there you are 5tella - there's the tie break question



not that we are going to need it, the dream team is back, and people will dream of pen15


----------



## pootle (Oct 23, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> Boycey, Ill be on your team.  My specialist subjects include, the music of *Neil Diamond*, PL/SQL, *The Back to the Future Trilogy* and the *works of Douglas Coupland*.



Ooh! Good subjects!  I think you'll fit in fine into Team No Braynes!

Your starter for ten: most disappointing ending to a Douglas Coupland book?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 23, 2009)

pootle said:


> Ooh! Good subjects!  I think you'll fit in fine into Team No Braynes!
> 
> Your starter for ten: most disappointing ending to a Douglas Coupland book?



I am not sure stells takes essays as answers.  my least favourite novel is Miss Wyoming, its the least Coupland of the lot.

most of his novels leave me asking more about the lives of the characters.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry folks, but I've got to pull out of Monday. It's half term and I've had to change my arrangements with my son so I've got him for the first half of week now. Sorry 5t3lla/Marty, I have to be father first. Quiz champ and prole intellectual 2nd. Hope it goes well, sock it to 'em Marty!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 24, 2009)

A fine excuse...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Sorry folks, but I've got to pull out of Monday. It's half term and I've had to change my arrangements with my son so I've got him for the first half of week now. Sorry 5t3lla/Marty, I have to be father first. Quiz champ and prole intellectual 2nd. Hope it goes well, sock it to 'em Marty!



S'alright.  I'll take your place in Team Pen15.  I will warn you that I'm rubbish at sport though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2009)

*writes more sport questions *

Only five people per team kids. MsT - bring chums and _beat_ those Pen15es?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 24, 2009)

Ms T said:


> S'alright.  I'll take your place in Team Pen15.  I will warn you that I'm rubbish at sport though.



we can carry someone on the team that doesnt know about sport.

marty and I won the inaugural stellas quiz with someone on our team that didnt know who Brian Clough was.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 24, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Sorry folks, but I've got to pull out of Monday. It's half term and I've had to change my arrangements with my son so I've got him for the first half of week now. Sorry 5t3lla/Marty, I have to be father first. Quiz champ and prole intellectual 2nd. Hope it goes well, sock it to 'em Marty!



bring nanker jr along! its never too early to get them in to quizzing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> we can carry someone on the team that doesnt know about sport.
> 
> marty and I won the inaugural stellas quiz with someone on our team that didnt know who Brian Clough was.



I think neither of them knew who Brian Clough was


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> we can carry someone on the team that doesnt know about sport.
> 
> marty and I won the inaugural stellas quiz with someone on our team that didnt know who Brian Clough was.



I do know who Brian Clough was.  

I'm a journalist so I know a little bit about lots of things.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm an idiot and I know tons about fuck all


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 24, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I do know who Brian Clough was.
> 
> I'm a journalist so I know a little bit about lots of things.



hmm.  what sort of journalist?

marty do you think we should hold auditions for a place in team pen15?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> bring nanker jr along! its never too early to get them in to quizzing.



I really considered this. Not sure it's a responsible parent thing to do.

I wouldn't want him exposed to any of those Hoxton types. A 12 year old shouldn't have to witness fashion and facial hair presented so tragically.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> A fine excuse...



I don't need an excuse to not turn up and beat you, turncoat.

Don't let him on the Team Marty - he went seeking glory elsewhere last time - he thought I was in weakened state and unable to carry success, so he gambled joining a team that looked like winners...leaving me and Miss-shelf alone...he thought he had us to as we struggled to begin with...but we just got better.

Well, he came close.....but not close enough.

EXILED!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 24, 2009)

Half term holiday. Beer and trivia. Hmmm. Maybe.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> hmm.  what sort of journalist?
> 
> marty do you think we should hold auditions for a place in team pen15?



The right sort.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 24, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I really considered this. Not sure it's a responsible parent thing to do.
> 
> I wouldn't want him exposed to any of those Hoxton types. A 12 year old shouldn't have to witness fashion and facial hair presented so tragically.



so if marty didnt come, nanker jr could?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> so if marty didnt come, nanker jr could?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Half term holiday. Beer and trivia. Hmmm. Maybe.



Fresh mea...new blood!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fresh mea...new blood!



I fear you would be vastly disappointed by the low quality of my vod...blood.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> so if marty didnt come, nanker jr could?



Marty is my man at arms - I will not have ridiculed...

...no....not even his hair....which is lovely..

...and silver...

...and artistically dishevelled


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

IS TOMORROW!

'Nearly' written


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> IS TOMORROW!
> 
> 'Nearly' written



it'll be nearly written until about 6.30pm tomorrow when you finish 

...but that's because you'll want the most up to the minute current affairs questions!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Marty is my man at arms - I will not have ridiculed...
> 
> ...no....not even his hair....which is lovely..
> 
> ...



I stand by waiting another call to arms from the Nanker, I will come and defend my unbeaten record! I will have been stuck in all day with ukranian builders so I will question them closely and ace the ukranian history/politics/music/culture rounds


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> it'll be nearly written until about 6.30pm tomorrow when you finish
> 
> ...but that's because you'll want the most up to the minute current affairs questions!



That is _precisely_ why I am still scribbling at 7.55pm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh fuck it - I have to go out now  ARGH


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

*I HAS CHANGED THE INTROS ROUND SO IT'S EASIER...FOR ME*


----------



## pootle (Oct 25, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> hmm.  what sort of journalist?
> 
> marty do you think we should hold auditions for a place in team pen15?



Erm? Hello? I thought you were on Team No Braynes!  


Looks like the original dream no braynes team now with the added rutita factor are going to ace this 

I shall be getting the bus to the quiz though   Stells! How long will it take me to walk from Aldgate.  I was well pissed the last time I had to walk.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

Which Aldgate?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2009)

Right - my GF, my mate Paul and I are now almost definitely coming to the quiz, since I have definite babysitting, no migraine has yet occurred and nobody's died yet. If those things happen I'll bring my daughter with me and she can sit outside the pub with Nanker Phelge's son, a bottle of pop and a bag of crisps.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

Either one - doesn't matter 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?cid=1...5406,-0.060682&spn=0.016665,0.045447&t=h&z=15


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Right - my GF, my mate Paul and I are now almost definitely coming to the quiz, since I have definite babysitting, no migraine has yet occurred and nobody's died yet. If those things happen I'll bring my daughter with me and she can sit outside the pub with Nanker Phelge's son, a bottle of pop and a bag of crisps.



Yay! Thank god! At last!


----------



## pootle (Oct 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Either one - doesn't matter
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?cid=1...5406,-0.060682&spn=0.016665,0.045447&t=h&z=15



Christ! Looks like a long walk.  That was probably why I fell asleep on the bus home the quiz before last.  All that exercise and fresh air an' that.

Woo hoo! To Sci-Fi Sam *almost* making it *keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> Christ! Looks like a long walk.  That was probably why I fell asleep on the bus home the quiz before last.  All that exercise and fresh air an' that.
> 
> Woo hoo! To Sci-Fi Sam *almost* making it *keeps fingers crossed*



You're welcome to stay over at mine rather than trek home, even if something does manage to prevent me from coming to the quiz.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *writes more sport questions *
> 
> Only five people per team kids. MsT - bring chums and _beat_ those Pen15es?



slightly concerned about the quiz mistress, she should not have FAVOURITES 



ivebeenhigh said:


> hmm.  what sort of journalist?
> 
> marty do you think we should hold auditions for a place in team pen15?




We should make them dance for us


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

*holds hands up in placatory manner*  No favourites Mart, no favourites


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> Christ! Looks like a long walk.  That was probably why I fell asleep on the bus home the quiz before last.  All that exercise and fresh air an' that.
> 
> Woo hoo! To Sci-Fi Sam *almost* making it *keeps fingers crossed*


Get 135 bus 

Tfl says it takes 23 mins to walk


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *holds hands up in placatory manner*  No favourites Mart, no favourites



we know that team pen15 is your secret favourite


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

NO! Not after _that time_


----------



## pootle (Oct 25, 2009)

scifisam said:


> You're welcome to stay over at mine rather than trek home, even if something does manage to prevent me from coming to the quiz.



Aww! That's very kind of you to offer! 

The 254 (or is it 253?) goes from Aldgate to the top of my road though.  Just having a bit of a moan, innit!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 26, 2009)

pootle said:


> Erm? Hello? I thought you were on Team No Braynes!



i meant that he could be on our team.  i was unaware he had a team.

besides you dont want me on your team, you would win.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh we'll see, we will see 

It's almost finished! 3 or 4 more SUPA TOPICAL Qs TO GO!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> IS TOMORROW!
> 
> 'Nearly' written





5t3IIa said:


> That is _precisely_ why I am still scribbling at 7.55pm





5t3IIa said:


> Oh we'll see, we will see
> 
> It's almost finished! 3 or 4 more SUPA TOPICAL Qs TO GO!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

It's Topical Marty, _topical_ 







*cough*


----------



## fogbat (Oct 26, 2009)

Totally topical


----------



## pootle (Oct 26, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> i meant that he could be on our team.  i was unaware he had a team.
> 
> besides you dont want me on your team, you would win.





ivebeenhigh said:


> Boycey, *Ill be on your* team.



Pfft! Whateve's!

Team No Braynes are going to smash it tonight.  Like Liverpool under pressure, we'll deliver.  

We may even bring our own beach balls to distract Team ArgosPen15.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooooooh golly! Sounds like it's _on_ 

Don't all go on the same teams - if you're going to fight do it properly


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

we may have spaces on the elite unbeaten  team pen15, dance auditions will be held later


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we may have spaces on the elite unbeaten  team pen15, dance auditions will be held later



Im just after inviting a couple of non internet people to come down.  So we should have plenty of people for the auditions.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 26, 2009)

pootle said:


> Pfft! Whateve's!
> 
> Team No Braynes are going to smash it tonight.  Like Liverpool under pressure, we'll deliver.
> 
> We may even bring our own beach balls to distract Team ArgosPen15.



To continue your analogy, Team no Braynes is like Liverpool without Gerrard (me) and Torres (marty) you have got no chance.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Bring uninternetty people and do this properly. It's just silly if you're all on the same two bloody teams


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bring uninternetty people and do this properly. It's just silly if you're all on the same two bloody teams



well if someone had made the team sizes smaller like someone else told them to...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> well if someone had made the team sizes smaller like someone else told them to...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

What size? WHAT SIZE?


----------



## citydreams (Oct 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we may have spaces on the elite unbeaten  team pen15, dance auditions will be held later



Any space for a little'un? I can do maths.. and, er, statistics..  and o-level* science.. 



*ok, GCSE, but it was harder in my day


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

citydreams said:


> Any space for a little'un? I can do maths.. and, er, statistics..  and o-level* science..
> 
> 
> 
> *ok, GCSE, but it was harder in my day



can you dance?


----------



## citydreams (Oct 26, 2009)

like Michael Jackson on steroids


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

citydreams said:


> like Michael Jackson on steroids



you sound like a person we could do business with


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What size? WHAT SIZE?



5 per team.  its too many.

now getting back to writing your faith no more music question.


----------



## citydreams (Oct 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you sound like a person we could do business with



high five!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> 5 per team.  its too many.
> 
> now getting back to writing your faith no more music question.



Hah! That question is written already! Shows how much you know


----------



## Boycey (Oct 26, 2009)

ok, it's been quite a weekend... 4 days heavy drinking, met my internet stalker, ummmm... i'm forked proper...

...basically i might be flaking...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Boycey said:


> , met my internet stalker, ummmm... ..


 it was fun, and you do love me , i can TELL


----------



## fogbat (Oct 26, 2009)

Boycey said:


> ok, it's been quite a weekend... 4 days heavy drinking, met my internet stalker, ummmm... i'm forked proper...
> 
> ...basically i might be flaking...



*stern face*


----------



## Boycey (Oct 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it was fun, and you do love me , i can TELL



it was fun actually 

basically, i gotta see how i feel... my guts and head aren't happy and i'm completely fucking knackered.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2009)

I've got meetings in town so I might be able to make this.

*had a bit of a think


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

editor said:


> I've got meetings in town so I might be able to make this.
> 
> *had a bit of a think




W00t!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hah! That question is written already! Shows how much you know



aha so there is a faith no more question


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> aha so there is a faith no more question



There's an Alien one too!


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2009)

Quick Q as I'm heading out - how many people are coming to this and do we split into different teams or just have one uber-urban massive?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not coming unless I can be in Marty's team.

(Actually, it's hendo you really want on your team, but he's working.)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

editor said:


> Quick Q as I'm heading out - how many people are coming to this and do we split into different teams or just have one uber-urban massive?



Different teams. There were about 8 urbs there last month. Urbs mostly fill the pub tbh but different teams for baiting and sledging purposes


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I'm not coming unless I can be in Marty's team.
> 
> (Actually, it's hendo you really want on your team, but he's working.)



you're in team pen15


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

*There is a **TEAM SIZE RESTRICTION IN FORCE*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *There is a **TEAM SIZE RESTRICTION IN FORCE*



I KNOW


----------



## Sadken (Oct 26, 2009)

How is this still taking place now that it is known that I am unable to attend?  I was unaware of a world in which I was not the centrepiece.  Quuuuuuuite a little shock I just had finding out at the age of 29, I can tell you.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> How is this still taking place now that it is known that I am unable to attend?  I was unaware of a world in which I was not the centrepiece.  Quuuuuuuite a little shock I just had finding out at the age of 29, I can tell you.



we have a life sized cardboard cut out of you on our team, we are confident that the cardboard you will answer sufficient questions


----------



## Sadken (Oct 26, 2009)

Probably a safer bet anyway.  I'm very much the George Best of the pub quiz world anyway - my star shines too brightly, too quickly and too sexily for this world.  Also, there's the yellowish tinge to my skin to consider.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Probably a safer bet anyway.  I'm very much the George Best of the pub quiz world anyway - my star shines too brightly, too quickly and too sexily for this world.  Also, there's the yellowish tinge to my skin to consider.



the man in the shop assured me it was life size, you are 4 ft 11" ?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 26, 2009)

In cuban heels, yeah.  About that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Probably a safer bet anyway.  I'm very much the George Best of the pub quiz world anyway - my star shines too brightly, too quickly and too sexily for this world.  Also, there's the yellowish tinge to my skin to consider.



George Best? YOu are more the bought-for-£80million-plays-one-game-is-injured-forever-after type of footballer analogy type but as I don't know any names of such type I am making this shit post instead.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2009)

Marty, in my absence allow anyone you see fit in the team apart from Fogbat - cos he's a defector, and a glory hunter, a bearded weirdo, and welsh!

I should think you, Ivebeenhigh and Ms T can win it on your own anyway.

Don't let any Mods on the team - there'll be accusations of brown nosing.

We have to stay fresh and clean of such finger pointing - 'specially from that double egded dave!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Poor Dave. I am proud to preside over a blood barf.`


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Marty, in my absence allow anyone you see fit in the team apart from Fogbat - cos he's a defector, and a glory hunter, a bearded weirdo, and welsh!
> 
> I should think you, Ivebeenhigh and Ms T can win it on your own anyway.
> 
> ...



looks like he wasn't a very successful glory hunter tbf


----------



## fogbat (Oct 26, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Marty, in my absence allow anyone you see fit in the team apart from Fogbat - cos he's a defector, and a glory hunter, a bearded weirdo, *and welsh*!
> 
> I should think you, Ivebeenhigh and Ms T can win it on your own anyway.
> 
> ...



You, sir, are nothing but a filthy racist. 

Other quiz contestants should be wary of associating themselves with Team Pen15, who will forever more be associated with urban's very own quiz-based Nick Griffin.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 26, 2009)

I could be Adrian Mutu, I guess.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2009)

fogbat said:


> You, sir, are nothing but a filthy racist.
> 
> Other quiz contestants should be wary of associating themselves with Team Pen15, who will forever more be associated with urban's very own quiz-based Nick Griffin.



Impossible - My mother's maiden name is Lewin - any ill felling towards the Welsh from me is purely self-loathing and not racism.

You sir are a victim of my self-loathing and I hate me for you!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2009)

Team Le Pen15

Neo-Nazi pub quiz team!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 26, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Team Le Pen15
> 
> Neo-Nazi pub quiz team!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2009)

Can't make this unfortunately, too many assignments to catch up on. Plus, wouldn't want to steal Marty's thunder. Have fun.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

I have one more question to write!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Can't make this unfortunately, too many assignments to catch up on. Plus, wouldn't want to steal Marty's thunder. Have fun.



Fucks sake matey - this is the second time you've teased. It's only around the corner from you isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have one more question to write!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 26, 2009)

So, what time are folks getting there?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Topical goddammit!

I mispoke: I have one question left to write ON PURPOSE


----------



## fogbat (Oct 26, 2009)

Ms T said:


> So, what time are folks getting there?



Probably about 7.45ish for me.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 26, 2009)

if i had been to work today i'd have gone.  next one eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> if i had been to work today i'd have gone.  next one eh?



Monday 30 Nov


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

7.30ish, a bit knackered tbf, vadym and his ukranian chums turned up at 7 this morning, and have been toiling all day, I've been mostly sitting on the sofa watching shit tv and playing around on the internets, yet I am the one who is tired  but i am coming tonight to the quizaroo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright laterz answermonkies


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 26, 2009)

Tired?  Its a Monday.

I am doing a 10 hour work day, then an hour and a half in the gym, then I am arriving at about 7:45 to win the quiz.


----------



## pootle (Oct 26, 2009)

Boycey said:


> ...basically i might be flaking...



also makes a stern face!

Ho hum. I'm more than confident that me and foggerz, intellectual pride of the Valleys (and anyone else who wants to join our team)can still smash it against the racists.

Right, will be on our side.

Am leaving now and getting long buses so see you wheneves!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

setting off now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

They are nothing without you Nanker. NOTHING!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 27, 2009)

we're all nothing without nanker


----------



## citydreams (Oct 27, 2009)

Cheers 5t3IIa,

Bit of a dissapointment though.. Can I be on the winning team next time please


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

This whole thing makes me terribly hungover


----------



## pootle (Oct 27, 2009)

citydreams said:


> Bit of a dissapointment though.. Can I be on the winning team next time please



There are steps in the right direction to reach this destination 

Good to meet you last night btw


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

I nearly made a 'joke' about the tie-breaker being "What's best: Mac or PC?" but I thought I'd be lolling too hard to say it and only a couple of people would have got it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2009)

*dares to show her face on this thread*

How did it go last night then?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They are nothing without you Nanker. NOTHING!





Miss-Shelf said:


> we're all nothing without nanker



true, ultimately we fell short, team pen15 needed the nanker to sprinkle his answer magic over us, a brave 3rd, just behind, another team, and behind a team of about 30 members


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2009)

so who won?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

we were all winners on the night


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2009)

so you didn't win


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> so you didn't win


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *There is a **TEAM SIZE RESTRICTION IN FORCE*



For posterity.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ms T said:


> For posterity.



exactly Ms T, there was that, the winning team had enough people in to populate a small village, plus there was the 5 point question on hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, which was a banker for a certain welsh fellah


----------



## citydreams (Oct 27, 2009)

*buys marty21 several copies of Backstreet Boyz for xmas*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> there was the 5 point question on hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, which was a banker for a certain welsh fellah



FFS! How many times?! It was _scifisam_ who got all of them right! The _clue is in the name_.

You only lost 2 points on that round anyway - was not a 'gift' of 5 to them 

My. Last. Word.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

citydreams said:


> *buys marty21 several copies of Backstreet Boyz for xmas*



Uhm...Boyzone? No wonder you lost teehee


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> FFS! How many times?! It was _scifisam_ who got all of them right! The _clue is in the name_.
> 
> You only lost 2 points on that round anyway - was not a 'gift' of 5 to them
> 
> My. Last. Word.



it's traditional to bellyache about being robbed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, carry on then 


How is Vadym this morning? Link please


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

he's not here, just got the decorators in  just the painting to be done and the floor to be laid, vadym is coming around this afternoon, i think it will be finished today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Remind me of his name so I can have a squizz, go on.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

*pm sent*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Would!


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got pissed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

editor said:


> I just got pissed.



It happens 

Playing with a smart fone most suspicously throughout but I suppose as it didn't make a jot of difference to dismal perf I shall let it pass


----------



## fogbat (Oct 27, 2009)

*does victory lap*

Well, not victory exactly 

*does "we smashed the oiks" lap*


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It happens
> 
> Playing with a smart fone most suspicously throughout but I suppose as it didn't make a jot of difference to dismal perf I shall let it pass


Ahem! I only played with my phone during the quiz breaks and that was because some reported posts came in and I was a-twitcing to activate the remote 'ban' buton.

I liked the pub, by the way. Well old school. Does it get much of a crowd on weekends?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

editor said:


> Ahem! I only played with my phone during the quiz breaks and that was because some reported posts came in and I was a-twitcing to activate the remote 'ban' buton.
> 
> I liked the pub, by the way. Well old school. Does it get much of a crowd on weekends?



Oh yes. Has bands and DJs and cabaret and all sorts - always something on. They have an 'events manager' and she does a great job of making it hop  

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5455140814&ref=search&sid=576240803.411074658..1


----------



## Leafster (Oct 27, 2009)

editor said:


> Ahem!* I only played with my phone during the quiz breaks and that was because some reported posts came in and I was a-twitcing to activate the remote 'ban' button.*
> 
> I liked the pub, by the way. Well old school. Does it get much of a crowd on weekends?


And to post on Twitter about being at a pub quiz. 

I'll have to come along to one of these pub quizzes but it's a bit of trek from deepest darkest Surrey.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Leafster said:


> And to post on Twitter about being at a pub quiz.



edTweetz: @all name boyzne album quick, dont ask


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2009)

Who won?

Who cheated?

Was there really a team with more than 5?

I want truth 5t3lla.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

*pokes head around thread, backs off without _anyone_ seeing her*


----------



## fogbat (Oct 27, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who won?
> 
> Who cheated?
> 
> ...



The important thing to remember is that No Braynes beat Pen15 

All else is immaterial.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> The important thing to remember is that No Braynes beat Pen15
> 
> All else is immaterial.



Well you finally got your itty bitty bite of the titty then didn't you?

Savour it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2009)

Marty? Wh'appen?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Marty? Wh'appen?



let the healing begin 

our brave team lost by a few measly points, we were undone by lack of knowledge about hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, and boyzone, and some music stuff which you would have nailed, we will rise again, out of the ashes


----------



## pootle (Oct 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> The important thing to remember is that No Braynes beat Pen15
> 
> All else is immaterial.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 27, 2009)

pootle said:


>



Where's our parade? No Braynes deserve a parade.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yes. Has bands and DJs and cabaret and all sorts - always something on. They have an 'events manager' and she does a great job of making it hop
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5455140814&ref=search&sid=576240803.411074658..1


I meant to talk to the choir that was practising upstairs. They could be good for Offline, maybe.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 27, 2009)

editor said:


> I meant to talk to the choir that was practising upstairs. They could be good for Offline, maybe.



Don't bother telling them there's a size limit to the choir they can bring, though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

editor said:


> I meant to talk to the choir that was practising upstairs. They could be good for Offline, maybe.



Contact Deborah Coughlin  Gaggle (the choir) have been around a bit already http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=gmail&rls=gm&q="gaggle radio 1"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> let the healing begin
> 
> our brave team lost by a few measly points, we were undone by lack of knowledge about hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, and boyzone, and some music stuff which you would have nailed, we will rise again, out of the ashes



Well the HGTG questions I may have got...boyzone are bit outside my orbit.

Even Muhammed Ali lost a few fights.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well the HGTG questions I may have got...boyzone are bit outside my orbit.
> 
> Even Muhammed Ali lost a few fights.



HH: Name all 5 books in increasingly inaccurately named trilogy. [Most got 3, scifisam got all 5 ]

BZ: Poor Stephen Gately. Name a Boyzone album. Compilations don't count.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HH: Name all 5 books in increasingly inaccurately named trilogy. [Most got 3, scifisam got all 5 ]
> 
> BZ: Poor Stephen Gately. Name a Boyzone album. Compilations don't count.



Tricky but good questions. Mr QofG's would probably have managed the first but not sure he knows much about Boyzone. I would have got neither and just sat there looking around, smiling at people and humming so people would think I was a wierdo and forgive my lack of knoweledge!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tricky but good questions. Mr QofG's would probably have managed the first but not sure he knows much about Boyzone. I would have got neither and just sat there looking around, smiling at people and humming so people would think I was a wierdo and forgive my lack of knoweledge!





I think ONE person got ONE Boyzone album....and I think it was either scifisam or pootle


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HH: Name all 5 books in increasingly inaccurately named trilogy. [Most got 3, scifisam got all 5 ]
> 
> BZ: Poor Stephen Gately. Name a Boyzone album. Compilations don't count.



I would have only got 3 book titles and no Boyzone albums unless one was called boyzone....but I'm not sure they were prone to of eponym.


----------



## pootle (Oct 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Where's our parade? No Braynes deserve a parade.



Christopher Tracy has it atm.  I'll get it back offa him


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 27, 2009)

i am still distraught.  full post mortem once I feel able.

lovely to meet citydreams (good geekery knowledge) and Ms T (in no way responsible for answering Norway to where is Alfred Nobel from)

nanks we didnt know who the second guitarist was on Layla. maybes you would have known that.  am sure you wouldnt have got the mariah carey questions


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

*passes hankie*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2009)

One of the Allman brothers?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 27, 2009)

how come mariah carey is in your cd collection?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 27, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> One of the Allman brothers?



yep but which one?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> yep but which one?



Well Gregg sang, so I'd go for Duane.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> how come mariah carey is in your cd collection?



She's done ONE good tune and that's it.

Duane.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well Gregg sang, so I'd go for Duane.



Would you recognise the first 10 seconds of Fantasy by Mariah Carey?

And do you know Mr C's real name?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think ONE person got ONE Boyzone album....and I think it was either scifisam or pootle



pootle obvs


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Would you recognise the first 10 seconds of Fantasy by Mariah Carey?
> 
> And do you know Mr C's real name?



No.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Aha. Perhaps you would STILL have lost then


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha. Perhaps you would STILL have lost then



Pardon moi! I don't just answer the music questions y'know


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha. Perhaps you would STILL have lost then



nanker is quiz magic, as well you know...


----------



## fogbat (Oct 28, 2009)

Pen15 were really quite far behind us. I'm not sure Nanker's magic would have been sufficient


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Pen15 were really quite far behind us. I'm not sure Nanker's magic would have been sufficient



we were a couple of points behind boyo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

So much beef being stoked for next month


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So much beef being stoked for next month



a full strength team pen15 will be triumphant


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

4 player strength?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 4 player strength?



Miss-shelf and I won with two players.

I have confidence in our collective ability - I have the will and the way and the world of trivia at my feet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

*fans beef flames*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2009)

Fuck Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy - overrated student's book!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Books! All five of them!

Bless Nanks sitting there going 'Fucking students - I don't get it'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Books! All five of them!
> 
> Bless Nanks sitting there going 'Fucking students - I don't get it'



I read one of those books when I was 8 - I had a friend who was obsessed by it. It was funny then....and lots of it does stick, but it is the kind of writing that students get excited about and gather together at real ale festivals to quote, re-quote and out do one another.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a first edition copy of so long and thanks for all the fish with a hologram cover which I got in 1984 - I was 13.

I'm not a philistine - it's still a fucking students book....or a smart kids book!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have a first edition copy of so long and thanks for all the fish with a hologram cover which I got in 1984 - I was 13.
> 
> I'm not a philistine - it's still a fucking students book....or a smart kids book!



Alright alright 

Imo they got smarter as they went along. I first read it when I was 12 or something. Reading the first few pages of the first one is indelibly connected to listening to _KICK_ 

They hung in the air in the same way that bricks don't
Here comes the woman, with the look in her eye
Like being hit over the head by a slice of lemon wrapped around a large gold brick
Raised on leather, flesh on her mind


----------



## pootle (Oct 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pootle obvs



You know, I don't think we got any of the Boyzone albums right.  My dislike of the Boyzone is well documented!

SO even with my generally awesome powers of pop music, we still triumphed.  Imagine what will happen next month if the original Team No Braynes is back together


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> You know, I don't think we got any of the Boyzone albums right.  My dislike of the Boyzone is well documented!
> 
> SO even with my generally awesome powers of pop music, we still triumphed.  Imagine what will happen next month if the original Team No Braynes is back together



Someone got a Boyzone album right - I am sure it was No Brayne but I don't have my notes here to check.

I am saying that out of 20+ people ONE of them got ONE 'zone album


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fuck Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy - overrated student's book!






pootle said:


> You know, I don't think we got any of the Boyzone albums right.  My dislike of the Boyzone is well documented!
> 
> SO even with my generally awesome powers of pop music, we still triumphed.  Imagine what will happen next month if the original Team No Braynes is back together



we will get scifisam to defect


----------



## pootle (Oct 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we will get scifisam to defect



Whateves! 

We all know that people only defect TO team no braynes


----------



## citydreams (Oct 28, 2009)

It doesn't matter who actually won. What's important is who deserved to win.  

Us, obviously.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> Whateves!
> 
> We all know that people only defect TO team no braynes



people are exiled to team no braynes


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's the truth as Nanker would see it - It appears to me that on Monday night neither No Braynes, nor Pen15 won anything, therefore, it's all a lot of chest puffing for nothing, 2nd place is just 1st loser in my simple little world. Now what Team Pen15 do have, is a few wins under their belt, and maybe this slight knock was just what we needed to remind us that there's no room for complacency in this cut throat world of quizzery.

In all honesty, if you win honestly, then good luck....but right now No braynes, you still haven't won anything, so don't count your chirpy chicks until they've egged the pudding and got the cream....if yer dig what I'm babbling.

In the meantime....smuggery and skullduggery aside, let's all be friends. Except Fogbeard the Welsh - he can chew my slippers!


----------



## Zeppo (Oct 28, 2009)

Gallant losers the Whitechapel Warriors ask for a recount or 150 bonus points. We were only two - other teams had squillions of members.

Everyone was a winner. The star was the dominatrix running the show.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2009)

She's the hip whip from the strip pit, baby!


----------

